
Intellipedia - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intellipedia
======
ipnon
Is this an example of Dawkins meme theory applied to espionage?

~~~
rolph
often i will post a number of components of an idea rather than the idea
itself, leaving it up to the reader to generate the idea[s] for themselves in
socratic fashion

usually ideas that i would not speak directly of

example linus torvalds father saying no but nodding yes regarding NSA
backdooring of SElinux

excerpt from
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=National_Security...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=National_Security_Agency&action=edit&section=17t)

>Software backdoors

Linus Torvalds, the founder of Linux kernel, joked during a LinuxCon keynote
on September 18, 2013, that the NSA, who are the founder of SELinux, wanted a
backdoor in the kernel.[81] However, later, Linus' father, a Member of the
European Parliament (MEP), revealed that the NSA actually did this.[82]

    
    
        When my oldest son was asked the same question: "Has he been approached by the NSA about backdoors?" he said "No", but at the same time he nodded. Then he was sort of in the legal free. He had given the right answer, everybody understood that the NSA had approached him.
        — Nils Torvalds, LIBE Committee Inquiry on Electronic Mass Surveillance of EU Citizens – 11th Hearing, 11 November 2013[83]  <

